# Art of the American Soldier exhibition



## jollyjacktar (21 Jul 2010)

Mods feel free to move as appropriate.  Link to site of an art exhibition at the National Constitution Centre in Philadelphia, PA.  It has what looks to be a fantastic display called "Art of the American Soldier" which covers from WW1 to today.  It's possible to see a selection of works in their on-line gallery.  It opens in September, but you can get a taste below.

http://constitutioncenter.org/artOfTheAmericanSoldier/default.aspx?fromFlash=true


----------

